# Ladies review on the SKX013?



## katfromTN

Any ladies have the SKX013? I’ve purchased one recently and while it’s in the process of arriving I’m starting to have second thoughts. Just curious if anyone has one and what they think of it. Does it suit as a daily wearer? Do you wear it a lot? I’m starting to think maybe it’s not feminine enough? I do like the sportiness of it. 

Thanks!


----------



## mharris660

I bought my wife a smaller Seiko diver, not sure of the model number, I'll check. I think it was once referred to as "the boy's diver". It has been perfect for her in every way. She dives with it, sometimes wears it to work. She's a doctor so the watch fits right in. Sometimes we over think what watch to wear and forget to just wear what makes us happy.


katfromTN said:


> Any ladies have the SKX013? I've purchased one recently and while it's in the process of arriving I'm starting to have second thoughts. Just curious if anyone has one and what they think of it. Does it suit as a daily wearer? Do you wear it a lot? I'm starting to think maybe it's not feminine enough? I do like the sportiness of it.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## katfromTN

I’m sure it’s just me overthinking. Thanks!


----------



## bwvan

In my opinion, you will love it. Perfect size and good functionality.


----------



## katfromTN

bwvan said:


> In my opinion, you will love it. Perfect size and good functionality.


Thanks! I really hope I do!


----------



## katfromTN

Ok. Got it in last night and LOVE IT! I took a few pics, right out of the box. I’ve heard bad things about the jubilee bracelet but I actually really like it. It’s very comfortable. Thanks to y’all that chimed in


----------



## Sillygoose

katfromTN said:


> Ok. Got it in last night and LOVE IT! I took a few pics, right out of the box. I've heard bad things about the jubilee bracelet but I actually really like it. It's very comfortable. Thanks to y'all that chimed in


Looks great on you. Enjoy the watch!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## topog123

Too big here's my collection love seiko divers


----------



## katfromTN

topog123 said:


> View attachment 12968715
> Too big here's my collection love seiko divers


Thanks for your opinion. I actually think it fits rather well and is a keeper for sure!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish

awesome watch KatfromTN

mine says hello


----------



## topog123

Love the nato color


----------



## any

congrats, it looks great on you. 
love it when a woman knows her watches. 
I'm a big fan of the seiko jubilee bracelet - despite all the naysayers, it's comfortable and looks amazing.


----------



## cuthbert

katfromTN said:


> Ok. Got it in last night and LOVE IT! I took a few pics, right out of the box. I've heard bad things about the jubilee bracelet but I actually really like it. It's very comfortable. Thanks to y'all that chimed in


Nice but have you ever considered getting a vintage 2205?

These were the real women's divers Seiko made in the 70s...professional too:










I consider it very handsome, more than the 013.


----------



## mrs_LA

Love your choice of color on that NATO strap, Kat. Looks great!


----------



## Cobia

Congrats, great choice, looks great on you, definitely not too big.
Something very cool about a lady in a no nonsense diver, the 013 has plenty of charm and is a great size for the ladies.
Good watch to have fun with swapping straps as i see youre already doing, nice.
Wear in great health.


----------



## katfromTN

Thanks y’all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

cuthbert said:


> Nice but have you ever considered getting a vintage 2205?
> 
> These were the real women's divers Seiko made in the 70s...professional too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider it very handsome, more than the 013.











2205 and my 6105...

I'm onboard with Cuthbert, the vintage Ladies divers are beautiful, distinctive, and really well made, I found one for my wife...it's a beaut!


----------



## lil_wuff

That's a looker, that one! Any feedback regarding the watch in the months you've had it? May I also ask where you purchased yours and what size your wrist is?


----------



## katfromTN

lil_wuff said:


> That's a looker, that one! Any feedback regarding the watch in the months you've had it? May I also ask where you purchased yours and what size your wrist is?


It's a great watch and one I tend to throw on for any situation. Definitely a strap monster too. Accuracy hasn't been an issue for me. I bought this watch on amazon and my wrist are around 6.5. I did buy a skx009 as well and I could definitely pull off the bigger watch but I prefer the skx013.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace

Very nice, digging that nato and watch combination. Congratulations on the new diver. :] 

Also- I'm a Tennessean too! 

I'm waiting for an SKX007 right now, I went for it over the 013 for modding purposes, but size wise I would've went 013. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OllieVR

If you have the jubilee bracelet for the 009, you might try a little mod I did on my 013. I swapped it on to the e 013 endlinks and I really like the wider clasp, adds a little more heft to the feel of the watch on the wrist. I love my super oyster, but it's had to match the slinky wonderfullness of the jubilee. If Strapcode would only make a super jubilee... I'd be in Heaven!


----------



## userealwasabi

I modded mine to an orange inner chapter ring but got bored with it after a while... I hope you are enjoying yours!


----------

